# FBD motor policy terms and conditions



## zat29 (17 Oct 2006)

Hi,
I am giving serious consideration to moving to FBD from AXA, however, I cannot find their terms and conditions on their website. I phoned them and they sent out 'terms of business' (for second time) which only gives details like 'conflicts of interest', 'how to pay', 'cancellation charges' etc. i.e. no small print regarding the policy itself. 
I'm getting suspicious i am getting the run around from them. 
Has anyone else had this problem?
Does anybody else have a FBD policy? If so is there a 'motor policy terms and conditions' booklet?

Either way I have to move from axa as they give me the run around every year; my renewal notice for this year was €850, one phonecall to axa reduced this to €770 and following a bit of grumbling by me he reduced it to €680 which was his absolute bottom line. This is the same story every year. I told the chap that i will have to leave it and move on to another company. 4 days later I received a phonecall from a 'decision maker' who reduced my premium down to €575 !!!
FBD's website are offering €534 which includes full NCD protection and is very tempting.


----------



## Eurofan (18 Oct 2006)

Been with FBD a few years now. Always ring around but so far have failed to better their premium. Must try and dig out the actual policy tomorrow but i don't recall anything particularely onerous at the time (regarding excess, windscreen, milage, limits on use etc..).


----------



## serotoninsid (18 Oct 2006)

Rang everyone in the phonebook for three years running and FBD were always the cheapest.


----------



## galv (18 Oct 2006)

Im 27 yrs old last june. My Car insurance was €706 last year with Quin direct. I tried *Tesco* this year they quoted me *€460*. a masive jump.


----------



## Arthur Daley (18 Oct 2006)

I've found FBD to be very good also, even better than Hibernian so I switched my car insurance this year. It probably depends on your age profile etc. as to which insurance co is best for you.


----------



## zat29 (18 Oct 2006)

Further to my first post above. I logged back onto the FBD website an put in the exact same details (the only difference was it was 2 weeks later and my licence was just over 6 yrs old as opposed to being just under 6yrs old). 
My new quote was €480 comprehensive with protected NCD. 
Not bad.
Bye Bye AXA


----------



## galv (18 Oct 2006)

Did you try TESCO INSURANCE???


----------



## zat29 (18 Oct 2006)

galv said:


> Did you try TESCO INSURANCE???



just tried it now. €650 comp or €684 with partially protected NCD.

FBD deal is better and cheaper.


----------



## Ann-Marie (18 Oct 2006)

Did you try Insure.ie i have found them great over the past three years


----------



## ACA (18 Oct 2006)

Been with Allianz for 3 years now. Insured comp with protected NCB, all window cover ,step back if 2 claims made in a 3 year period over €10k (if its less, no effect on NCB) and if my vehicle is stolen and unrecovered or burnt out, I get a replacement without affecting my NCB either!! New Toyota Yaris - full NCB - €259!! Hubby drives a 5 yr old 1.4 Lanos - premium is €378. Wouldn't think of going anywhere else.


----------



## zat29 (18 Oct 2006)

ACA said:


> Been with Allianz for 3 years now. Insured comp with protected NCB, all window cover ,step back if 2 claims made in a 3 year period over €10k (if its less, no effect on NCB) and if my vehicle is stolen and unrecovered or burnt out, I get a replacement without affecting my NCB either!! New Toyota Yaris - full NCB - €259!! Hubby drives a 5 yr old 1.4 Lanos - premium is €378. Wouldn't think of going anywhere else.



There both great quotes. 
Allianz was dear for me at €716.
I guess it depends what profile you fall into and what their marketing strategy is. FBD for me for now €480


----------



## Ravima (18 Oct 2006)

ZAT:

why not phone them again and ask for specimen policy wording. I presume that that is what you want. Whenever you take ut a policy with an insurer, you are given a policy booklet which details all terms and conditions, what is covered, limits and exclusions amongst others.


----------



## zat29 (18 Oct 2006)

Ravima said:


> ZAT:
> 
> why not phone them again and ask for specimen policy wording. I presume that that is what you want. Whenever you take ut a policy with an insurer, you are given a policy booklet which details all terms and conditions, what is covered, limits and exclusions amongst others.



I got the basic details from them over the phone and have signed up due to time delays. I will inspect the policy fine print when its posted out and if I'm not happy sure I can always avail of the cooling off period of 14days.


----------

